# 6 weeks and so angry and upset



## chilliepepper

i dont know why but im 6 weeks along and im already biting my oh's head off over absolutely nothing at all. i feel so sorry for him because he actually hasnt done anything wrong. im trying not to flip out but i cant



will this stop please help


----------



## x__amour

It's your hormones sweetie. Your OH will understand. They'll calm down soon. :hugs:


----------



## mommie2be

It'll calm down soon, I'm sure your OH understands. 
My hormones were so bad in the beginning that everything OH said and did made me so angry ! We ended up breaking up over it all, but we're back together now & happier than ever ! 
So believe me, it will get better. :flow:


----------



## BlueBug

I found out I was pregnant as a result of my husband telling me I was being extremely cranky and that I _must_ be pregnant. I took a pregnancy test out of spite and sure enough... it was pure pregnancy hormonal rage haha..

The first couple weeks were the toughest for me, but it definitely got better.


----------



## aidensxmomma

The only reason I took a pregnancy test when I did was because I had absolutely no patience for my son and daughter and my OH was irritating me beyond belief. It's just your hormones, hun. It should get better after a few weeks. When you're not feeling so moody, try to explain to your OH that pregnancy makes you really moody and you don't mean to flip out on him. 

:hugs:


----------



## Jennaxo

I know how your feeling, me and OH have been arguing a fair bit recently because everything he does, big or small annoys me in some way. Its ridiculous and I feel so bad because it makes him feel like he's being a bad boyfriend. 
Its hormones hun, mine are beginning to settle down now and I seem less and less angry. :)


----------



## beanzz

I was soooo hormonal in the first trimester, it's a teeny bit better now. Don't worry it'll get better and your OH should understand :flow:


----------



## jemmie1994

hormones are horrible at first then they calm down for abit then come back no chance of getting away from then im afraid :hugs:


----------



## Elizax

I couldn't stand the sight of OH when I first fell pregnant and the arguments were over absolutely nothing! 
We ended up breaking up because of it but got back together a few weeks ago, now I want him around all the time, it's so weird how hormones can seriously affect you :flow:


----------



## Amber4

My hormones were crazy to begin with. I hated OH for nothing and didn't enjoy spending time with him. Now they've settled down and things are a lot better. Some days they make me feel crap, but it's just normal :flower:


----------



## chilliepepper

thanks for the replies guys, made me feel a littl bit better, i feel really bad because like most of you said it is over absolutely nothing, and for some reason i dont like being intimate that often, which i feel really bad about aswell. im hoping they calm down lot soon. its worse in the mornings when i first wake up and at night when im exhausted, o well we will hopefully just get through it hahaha


thanks again


----------



## beanzz

chilliepepper said:


> thanks for the replies guys, made me feel a littl bit better, i feel really bad because like most of you said it is over absolutely nothing, and for some reason i dont like being intimate that often, which i feel really bad about aswell. im hoping they calm down lot soon. its worse in the mornings when i first wake up and at night when im exhausted, o well we will hopefully just get through it hahaha
> 
> 
> thanks again

It's just another one of those things we can be excused for whilst pregnant :flower: don't worry about the intimacy aswel, we and OH havent been intimate for months now I just ain't feelin it right now, I get the odd random night where I am in the mood but that's it :shrug: don't think there's any guy suffering more than my poor boyfriend right now! :haha:


----------

